# uncooked sweetened condensed milk in recipes



## roweena (May 20, 2009)

I just have a quick question about sweetened condensed milk and storage. 

I use it in a recipe that calls for NO cooking, so I take straight out of the can and mix it with all of the other ingredients. At this point does it need to be refrigerated, or will it be ok room temp for a few days? I want to be able to send the mix to friends and family in the mail, but if it needs to be refrigerated this is obviously not possible, not easily anyways.

my other question is, is there a certain temp I could heat the condensed milk to before using (to kill germs), so that it will be safe at room temp?

thanks!

roweena


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

What are you making? 

Because it is in a can, the milk has been pasteurized so it is ready to use. 
But milk and milk products will go bad if not properly refrigerated.


----------



## roweena (May 20, 2009)

I'm making some truffles with it and yes, it is canned. It does say to refrigerate it after opening, but was really hoping to find a way to heat it/cook it until it was safe to stay at room temp. I guess my logic is that certain baked bars have cond. milk in them, and once cooked they can stay at room temp...so getting it up a certain degree must make it safe out of the fridge?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

If you are enrobing the truffles, they should be shelf stable for up to 5 days. 
If they are just dusted with cocoa than they should be kept cold.


----------

